# Two weeks worth of photos



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 25, 2017)

DSC_7859 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7850 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7833 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7814 - Copy by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7813 - Copy by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7808 - Copy by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7797 - Copy by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7772 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7769 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr

NOTE: the turkeys were at Dauset Trails ,a animal rehab .They were not called up in the woods .The deer ,totally wild on a frosty morn !


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

You've had a fun two weeks.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cr00241 (Mar 26, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice work!!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 26, 2017)

Very fine two weeks!  Awesome shots!


----------



## Philnlucky (Mar 26, 2017)

Great shots! Especially the blue bird and the Pileated!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone ! I generally get to photograph something most every day ,But I've gotten into the habit of not pulling the card till the photo count builds up to around one hundred ,then I share what I feel is the better ones .  On the flip side ,I have also formatted the card thinking it was already downloaded and lost some really good stuff (at least I think it would have been good stuff ) . MAN ,getting OLD really SUX sometimes !


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks like an awesome two weeks!

(You can use recovery software to get back most of the images after formatting as long as you haven't taken another picture yet.  A lot of the Lexar memory cards used to come with a CD of the recovery software they use - now I think you have to download it off the Lexar site for a fee - but it's worked for me a few times!).


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Apr 3, 2017)

rip18 said:


> Looks like an awesome two weeks!
> 
> (You can use recovery software to get back most of the images after formatting as long as you haven't taken another picture yet.  A lot of the Lexar memory cards used to come with a CD of the recovery software they use - now I think you have to download it off the Lexar site for a fee - but it's worked for me a few times!).



Thanks Robert !


----------

